# Muddy creek / Sandusky bay



## joerisner2014 (Mar 29, 2014)

Does anyone catfish there I heard it is really good when there spawning. I don't know the area and would really like to fish from my boat but I have no clue on where the ramps are and I don't wanna run miles in my boat just to get where I want to go any help would be great thanks.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Off the bay view bridge shore fishing is amazing for channel cats


----------



## joerisner2014 (Mar 29, 2014)

Do you know of any boat ramps close to redhead cove off of 53 that's where I went as a kid and my memory is not very good but I do remember catching a lot.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pike Stalker (Mar 24, 2014)

I was doing some work down there last year and was running to the mouth of the Sandusky River and the closest actual boat ramp we found was at Memory Marina on Gabel Road.


----------



## joerisner2014 (Mar 29, 2014)

Anyone been targeting any catfish yet

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Tried in the Maumee, not biting on my typical summer approach. Should be warming up and becoming a little more active though. I saw them all over the place in Grand Rapids at Independence Dam.


----------



## redneckcgil29 (Jan 22, 2010)

Bay bridge is always good for cats... I haven't actually been out for cats yet but made a drive the other day and saw carp eveywhere in the east end of the bay which is a sure enough sign cats are in


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

